# Corny



## Pratt Guy

Hello, my first post here,

I am looking for the Korean equivalent to the word "Corny". I guess other close English words are cheesy, or lame .    Thank You.


----------



## vientito

In some situation, I think 지질하다 would fit the usage.  Often enough people add 개- as a prefix to a noun to convey a substandard and useless (somewhat contemptuous) mode to what follows (e.g. 개뻥 - a lame lie).  However, you have to watch your company before you start using this sort of speech.  The connotation involved is loaded and completely inappropriate to normal cultural mingling.  

At other time, if you refer to people having a look and action which is considered a bit rustic or less than sophisticated so to speak then 촌스럽다 might be what you are looking for.

I am sure the native speakers of both korean and english would come up with better choice than I do.


----------



## Rance

I agree with vientito mostly.
촌스럽다, 진부하다, 지질하다 seem to be fine match except that I personally never heard of anyone using the word 지질하다.
This is perhaps because of word 찌질하다 which sounds quite similar.
Then again others may have different opinion on this mater.

About the prefix 개-, it originally had 3 different meanings(according to Naver Dictionary).
1) wild (as in nature), substandard
개살구, 개떡, 개꿀(Non processed honey)
2) useless
개꿈, 개수작, 개죽음
3) extreme (in negative meaning)
개망나니, 개잡놈

It usually had negative meaning, but now it has gained another meaning to mean very, many in either positive/negative tone among the young people.
For example, 개꿀 is now often used to mean "extremely sweet" than what it used to mean(non processed honey).
Other examples are 개노잼 <=> 개꿀잼 (These two are antonyms), 개이득, 개사기.
So it may not be a perfect choice for "corny".

I personally believe it's not easy to find a perfect equivalent which has exactly same usage and meaning as English counterpart.
Hence providing a context may allow the rest to narrow down the choices which are closest in meaning/usage.


----------



## Hit Girl

유치하다, 촌스럽다 may work but, what are you going to call 'corny'?
As Rance said, it would be much easier if you give us a context.


----------

